
Douglas Rushkoff on Open Source Economy (Interview) - Shakescode
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2009/07/douglas-rushkoffs-open-source-economy.php#more
======
tl
Colbert Report June 15th episode (includes interview with Rushkoff):

[http://www.hulu.com/watch/83170/the-colbert-report-wed-
jul-1...](http://www.hulu.com/watch/83170/the-colbert-report-wed-jul-15-2009)

~~~
drewcrawford
Odd that this just hit HN. I sent him an e-mail regarding his Colbert Report
interview earlier.

Hey Rushkoff,

I saw your appearance on the Colbert Report the other day. In it, you made
reference to how it would be economically beneficial if a great number of
people caught cancer. Are you not familiar with the broken window fallacy?

You're following the flow of currency, which is the wrong way to go about it
(mercantilism died in the 1700s). You need to follow the flow of value. When
people contract cancer, they money that they would have spent on gifts for
their children, personal luxuries, etc. is lost. The time that they would have
spent working for their employers, etc. is lost. The money that the HMOs would
have spent on whatever-it-is-they-spend-money-on (probably luxuries, but
somebody paints the pool) is lost. And if some of these patients die, then we
lose a great deal of economic value--years of working, perhaps. All of this to
redirect some quick money into the hands of cancer doctors or researchers.
This might look good on paper, and it might even artificially inflate the GDP
temporarily. But in the long run, the value that is lost has a sharp negative
effect on the economy. Effectively, we've sold an appreciating asset below its
amortized value, which is always a bad idea unless there's some dire
emergency.

Anyways, this is all Econ 101. I realize these sorts of appearances are
entirely a marketing thing, but I would encourage you to be more thoughtful in
your assertions on the future, even on a "comedy" show. I watch Colbert
because he is subtly, deceptively deep.

